# Progressive thread for a new Ay Red Litter!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Ay Red x Ay Red + squirmy pile of goodness! Looks like I have two agouti and four reds with a possible Cinnamon hiding in the pile too. 
I am going to update this thread as they grow. Here they are on day three!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are gorgeous


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

very nice


----------

